# Goals for the next few months...



## Escher (Sep 8, 2008)

Say by christmas time? just wondering, thought it'd be a good space to put down your goals and check them in a while, seeing as most of you are probably like me and are constantly revising goals/forgetting them... and its related to Alex DiTuro's thread on what you completed over the summer...
Mine are (for UK Open)
- 3x3 - Sub19 avg, more sub 15 singles
- 3x3 OH - sub 40 avg, sub 30 single (already have that but LL skip)
- 2x2 - Learn Guimond, sub 8 avg, sub 4 single

(for general achievements)
- Get a 4x4 and 5x5, sub-3 and sub-5 (if not better)
- reach 3x3 sub17 avg at least by christmas (after 8 months of cubing)

Anyone else?

Revision
- got a couple of sub 18 avg of 5s on cubemania, and one sub 17 (very hard), but ive found it extremely difficult to get 4 v.good solves in a row. takes a lot of attempts. definitely need to learn the OLLs now.
- not been practicing 2x2 at all. probably sup 10 or something awful. no guimond, obviously
- not been practicing OH either. probably still well sup 40. need to tweak my OH cube anyway.
- got a 4x4 on tuesday evening. about 3 min already  lol 40s centres, 1:20 dedges, one min solve. looking to get 30s centres, 40s dedges and 40s normal solve for 1:50 avg by UK Open 
- no 5x5


----------



## Brett (Sep 8, 2008)

4x4x4 sub 2 consistently.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 8, 2008)

3x3x3: Sub-14 NR avg 
2x2x2: NR SINGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

4x4x4: Sub-1 NR avg
5x5x5: Sub-2 NR avg
BLD: 1:02.27 in competition. 
OH: sub-20 NR single, sub-22 NR avg (sub-21?)
4x4x4 BLD: Success in competition (ER).


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Sep 8, 2008)

3x3: Sub 20 average? Or pretty close to 20.
A better BLD method

Other: Attend my first competition


----------



## MistArts (Sep 8, 2008)

2x2: Sub-5 / Learn OFOTA / Improve XLL / NR
3x3: Sub-19 / Improve LL
4x4: Sub-1:25 / Improve Redux / NR
5x5: Sub-3:20 / I don't really care about it
Clock: Sub-13 / NR
Pyraminx: Sub-15 /NR
OH: Sub-1
BLD: Sub-6 (sadly)
FM: AsR


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 8, 2008)

2x2: Be sub 5 again, I didn't practice for a while and now I avg slightly above 5.5, but I would love to get sub 4.5 and possibly take the NaR avg if I get good conditions.

3x3: sub-20 avg consistently
4x4: idc
5x5: sub 2:45 consistently
clock: sub 15 would be nice
pyraminx: sub-15 avg in competition
OH: sub-1, but I really don't care much
BLD: Take the time to learn it
Megaminx: sub-3


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 8, 2008)

2x2x2: Another sub 6.5 average
3x3x3: Finally get sub 20 on average (F2L + PLL?)
4x4x4: Get back to a decent level (sub 1:30 average)
5x5x5: Finally get a sub 2 single, hopefully be sub 2 on average
6x6x6: Sub 5 average
7x7x7: Sub 7 average
3x3x3_oh: Sub 35 average
3x3x3_bf: Keep improving, sub 4 at least, maybe sub 3
4x4x4_bf and 5x5x5_bf: yes
3x3x3_mbf: 3/3 at least
3x3x3_fmc: WR (or at least break my age old PB of 33)
Pyraminx: Sub 10 average
MegaMinx: Sub 3 average
Clock: Sub 15 average
Magic: Sub 1.5 average
Master Magic: Sub 4 average
Square-1: Learn a method 

Keep having fun
Get Erik (and Rama?) a girl


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 9, 2008)

FMC: sub-35 in competition
3OH: sub-30 average of 5, hopefully in competition
3 speed: sub-20 average in competition.
pyraminx: get one (again), work out my method, practice it BLD, get sub-10 average.
sq-1: just be able to solve it, perhaps sub-90 seconds?
Megaminx: sand it and lube it, sub-4 min single.
2x2: sub-8 average in competition.
2BLD: sub-25 average, learn R2. MultiBLD it 5/5.
3BLD: sub-4 min average, be able to not DNF so much. Multi 2/2.
Magic: solve it, then go from there. Hopefully a nice time like sub-1 second, if not, at least sub-1.5.

I'll be glad if 2 goals are accomplished.


----------



## pjk (Sep 9, 2008)

2x2x2: Nothing much, I don't practice it.
3x3x3: Get sub-15 avg again and/or learn all CMLL w/ sub-20 Roux avg.
4x4x4: Around 1:05 or less consistently.
5x5x5: Get to 2:15 or 2:10 avg.
3x3x3_oh: Sub 30 average
3x3x3_bf: Be able to do in 2:30 or less consistently.

That is about it for now. I haven't had much time to practice at all though, so who knows what may happen.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 9, 2008)

2x2 sub-8
3x3 sub-30 and learn all of PLL
Megaminx sub-2:30
Pyraminx sub-15
3x3 OH sub-60

I think that's it. Pretty ambitious though, considering I have NO time to practice anymore.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 9, 2008)

3x3x3: more consistent sub-15 averages at home, and another sub-15 average in competition
6x6x6: sub-5 single
7x7x7: sub-7 single
3x3x3bld: more consistent sub-90 solves
4x4x4bld: more consistent sub-7 and sub-6 solves
5x5x5bld: improve my accuracy in competition :-( and also improving my accuracy in competition :-( Did I mention improving my accuracy in competition? :-(
6x6x6-7x7x7bld: attempt it again? maybe?
multi: attempt it in competition? maybe?
FMC: more consistent low 30's and achieve my first ever sub-30 (at home, but in competition would be cool too) ;-)
BLD method: finally stop being lazy and finish my single syllable verb/object list for 3x3x3

Chris


----------



## Cerberus (Sep 9, 2008)

3x3: Get sub-16 non-rolling average of 12, long-time average sub-17 and then sub-16.5 - sub-18 avg at nationals (I am too nervous there...)
4x4: Stay like this and be able to do it on a competition (sub-90 average)
3x3 OH: improve my RA of 12 sub-30 to normal avg of 12 sub-30 and Sub-35 average at nationals
3x3 BLD: improve my best official time at nationals, nothing special, I will just spend few solves on practise
Magic: Sub-2 average at nationals (got one just for this week to practise from a friend, don't know if I will practise till then...)

maybe when I am bored or later...
Square-1: Learn parity alg, so that I am not forced to scramble it again if parity occurs ^^


----------



## Lofty (Sep 9, 2008)

sub-17 OH RA of 12 Sub-16 OH RA of 5.
5x5: sub-3


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 9, 2008)

Goal #1: dont fail out of college because of cubing

2x2: consistent sub-5, learn guimond or OFOTA
3x3: consistent sub-19, sub-17 avg, learn most of OLL, sub-50 time attack
4x4: keep doin what I do, go for sub-75 average, sub-1 with some kind of parity. get centers down to 15 sec avg.
5x5: get a v5 and actually start practicing again.
OH: sub35 single, sub50 avg. learn to do R' and U.
magic: sub 1.4 avg
clock: sub-9 avg, sub 7.5 single, both NARs and maybe WR if the scrambles are right.
learn blind.
get a sq-1, solve it intuitively, and then get sub minute


----------



## Faz (Sep 9, 2008)

2x2: Sub 5 average of 100
3x3: Sub 15 average
3x3oh: Sub 35 average
4x4: Sub 1:10 average
5x5: get one and get sub 3 average.
BLD: Do it!

Also: Get a type D


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm very new to many puzzles and I don't play with them very often, but my goals are:

2x2x2: Never stopped it, so Sub 20 single, Sub 25 AVG
3x3x3: Sub 30 single, Sub 35 AVG
4x4x4: Never stopped it, so Sub 4:00:00 single
5x5x5: Never stopped it, so Sub 6:00:00 single
6x6x6: Never stopped it, so Sub 15:00:00 single (My V6 is bad)
7x7x7: Sub 15:00:00 single

I know the times are bad, but I don't have much time for them. I will improve alot when I'm in the Netherlands next year as an exchange student =)


----------



## Statical (Sep 9, 2008)

3x3: Sub 19 average consistently
3x3OH: Sub 55 Seconds
4x4: Sub 3minutes


----------



## Raffael (Sep 9, 2008)

3x3: sub-20 average
4x4: sub-1:30 average
5x5: sub-4:00 average + get a V-5
6x6: get one
7x7: get one
Pyraminx: sub-20 average
Megaminx: sub-6:00 average
Clock: Lube it somehow, then sub-30 (maybe sub-25)
Square-1: sub-1 average
Magic: repair it 
Master-Magic: get one
*GET A !"§$"!%§%"! memo-system* so I can..
..3x3 bld: success at Nationals in october
..3x3 multi-bld: get times down to competition-level (as in: <10 mins per cube)


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 9, 2008)

be able to do multi BLD well
3x3 sub 18 average
have the comp almost official (one im organising)
sub 1:30 4x4


----------



## Monty (Sep 9, 2008)

3x3x3: Full OLL, Sub 25 Average Consistently.


----------



## Jai (Sep 9, 2008)

2x2: Sub-3.5 average, consistent sub-4, learn a bit of guimond to use when easy cases pop up. 
3x3: Sub-11 average, consistent sub-13. 
4x4: Get better at chaining edges, sub-1:30 average.
3x3 OH: consistent sub-28.
Pyraminx: Get a new one (current one's missing a spring), start practising again, get back to my old speed.

And hopefully I can change the fact that I suck at competitions.


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 9, 2008)

2x2-sub 10 avg
3x3- sub 25 avg 
4x4- sub 1:45 avg
5x5- sub 6 avg
magic- sub 1 avg

and i hope to get these accomplished before the Wisconsin open in october...

2x2-constant sub 13 avg
3x3- sub 30 avg
4x4- sub 2:40 avg
5x5 (i wont be able to comepete cuz it takes too long but ill show you anyway)
constant sub 8 avg
magic- get a sub- 1.5 avg


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 9, 2008)

For comp's (well, just one):
3x3: sub17 avg, no choking in finals
4x4: maybe NR single, sub 1:25 avg
3x3OH: sub30 avg
3x3bld: sub 54.22

2x2: get one
3x3: stop being lazy and get sub-15 avg's
3x3OH: practise it and avg ~25
4x4: sub1 single, sub1:15 avg
5x5: get a new one
3x3bld: sub35 nonlucky and start generating algs for my method
4x4bld: some sub5's, maybe sub 4:30


----------



## TMOY (Sep 9, 2008)

2^3: finally get my sub-10 average in competition (in Brussels I was so close  )
3^3!: sub-30 average
4^3: sub-1:30 single
5^3: sub-3:00 single
6^3: sub-7:00 single and find better ways to handle centers
7^3: sub-10:00 single if possible, same remark as 6^3
OH and square-1: both sub-1:00 average
Megaminx: sub-2:00 single (difficult but possible), sub-2:30 average
Pyraminx: at least get back to my best average so far (slightly below 15 s)
BLD: sub-DNF in competition


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2008)

The following are very much in order of priority for me:

Weekly competition: continue to do every event I have the puzzles for, every week. This is my single biggest goal.
3x3x3: Get a sub-20 average (I'd be satisfied with just an average of 5; I'd love to have an average of 10)
7x7x7 multiBLD: Get one.
6x6x6 BLD: sub-30
7x7x7 BLD: sub-45

I'm very much focused on just these things - I really don't have any other goals for the end of the year. However, if I'm going to work on other things, they would be:
Megaminx BLD: be able to consistently do it
Square-1 BLD: be able to consistently do it


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 9, 2008)

2x2x2: Learn Guimond and get sub-7 average.
3x3x3: Full OLL + sub-16 average (sub-18 in comp, since I really crack udner pressure)
4x4x4: Sub 1:40 average.
5x5x5: Sub 3:00 average.

Of those, I reckon the 2x2x2 goals and 3x3x3 goals are most realistic, because I hardly practice big cubes.


----------



## Garmon (Sep 9, 2008)

2x2 sub 10 average solid
3x3 Sub 30 average (pushing it but oh well)
pyraminx Sub 20
Clock sub 15 average
3x3 OH sub 60 seconds 
That's all I practice.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 9, 2008)

2x2 sub 6 avg and to get a new one (first layer + CLL = really fast)
3x3 sub 19 avg (best is 19.11 I'm just trying to kill 0.12 seconds which won't be hard)
4x4 sub 1:50 avg and to get a new one (All my 4x4s went to cube heaven)
5x5 sub 33:30 avg and to get a new one (5x5 was also sent to cube heaven)
3x3 OH sub 50 avg (still have to break in my OH cube more)
3x3 BLD sub 5 min (bad memo+solid execution=I need to practice more)
Sq-1 sub 30 single/ sub 40 avg (i don't really care much about this but i want to able to achieve this)
magic sub 1.1 avg (best is 1.3)
master magic - to get one (notes not available)
megaminx - get a new one and sub 4 avg (mefferts as my main and chinese megaminx for just solving. I want a new one since my mefferts will jion my 4x4s and 5x4 soon)


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 9, 2008)

3x3: consistently sub 20
3x3 BLD: learn how to do 3x3 BLD
Other: beat fazrulz in one category


----------



## ScottKidder (Sep 10, 2008)

*EDIT: Learn MGLS*


----------



## not_kevin (Sep 10, 2008)

2x2: sub-5. Learn Guimond fully.
3x3: sub-17 avg in comp, sub-15 avg at home (of 12)
4x4: sub-1:30 avg in comp, sub-1:00 PB, sub-1:20 avg
5x5: sub-3:00 avg in comp, sub-2:30
3x3 OH: sub-30, then sub-25
3x3 BLD: learn how to memorize for M2, and then get sub-2:30


----------



## Faz (Sep 10, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> 3x3: consistently sub 20
> 3x3 BLD: learn how to do 3x3 BLD
> Other: beat fazrulz in one category





Have fun, remember, you only beat me if both of us actually compete in that event, so 5x5 doesn't count, however, you can beat me in BLD if you get a successful solve.

I have tried like 10 times, but all have been DNF's.

M2 and Classic Pochmann.

Why dont you try OH or 4x4?


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 10, 2008)

I need to start practicing
I need to get better cubes
I want to get 4x4 average, sub 1:50 (consistently)
I want to get 5x5 average sub 3 (yeah, right)
I want to get 3x3 average sub 20 (eluding me right now)
I want to get 2x2 average sub 7 (consistently)
I want to restring my magic, but have no time


----------



## Pedro (Sep 10, 2008)

2x2: I don't care much about this...but, let's say sub-6 would make me happy
3x3: sub-13 average (home), sub-14 (competition)
3x3 OH: sub-21 average at home, 23.xx at comp (maybe 22.xx?)
3x3 BLD: sub-minute solve(s), improve my 1:23 at comp
4x4: Get finally decent...I don't practice much...my times go up and down. So, a 1:15 average would be nice
4x4 BLD: more successes and sub-10 times
5x5: Hmm...this is hard...maybe 2:30 average is possible
5x5 BLD: Suceed 
6x6: sub-5 average
7x7: sub-8 average
Pyraminx: consistently sub-10, 8.xx average of 12
Megaminx: consistently sub-2, hopefully sub-1:50 average of 12
Square-1: get more consistent, average around 25


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 10, 2008)

Consistent Sub-30 3x3 avg by UK Open 2008
First BLD solve by Christmas


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 10, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> 2x2-sub 10 avg
> 3x3- sub 25 avg
> 4x4- sub 1:45 avg
> 5x5- sub 6 avg
> ...



i forgot to add 3x3_OH!!
ok well here are my expectations....

OH- sub-1 avg 
_________________
OH(comp.)- 1:25 avg or lower.


----------



## Ryan13 (Sep 11, 2008)

2x2x2: Buy one first and then sub 20, can get around 25 using a 4x4 like a 2x2.
3x3x3: Sub 30 single 35 average.(Have two look OLL and PLL mastered and hopefully be pretty good with fridrich f2l.)
4x4x4:Sub 5 minute average, I don't play with mine that much at all haha.


----------



## xewgx (Sep 11, 2008)

learn full fridrich and average sub 30


----------



## ROOT (Sep 12, 2008)

sub-17 3x3 average
consistant sub-2 3x3 BLD
sub 1:20 megaminx average and sub 1 single (im at 1:08 single right now)
5x5 sub 1:50 avg


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 13, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3: consistently sub 20
> ...


I will try other stuff when I can get sub 20 consistently for 3x3 speed. It's so hard for me! 

Then I will try BLD. I can finally beat you!  

After BLD OH will go next.

After OH 4x4/2x2 will go next. It depends whether or not I can get another 2x2.


----------



## Faz (Sep 13, 2008)

get one. 

blahblah


----------



## Laurentius (Sep 13, 2008)

Finish learning all PLLs
Consistently sub 40 average.

Don't think it's gonna be much of a challenge, but I'm more the type of guy that cubes for fun instead of trying to get better everyday


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 13, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> 2x2x2: Learn Guimond and get sub-7 average.
> 3x3x3: Full OLL + sub-16 average (sub-18 in comp, since I really crack under pressure)
> 4x4x4: Sub 1:40 average.
> 5x5x5: Sub 3:00 average.
> ...




4x4x4 goal done already =D Make that sub 1:30 average.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 13, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> get one.
> 
> blahblah


Yes but I want to get other puzzles with the 2x2 so I don't have to pay shipping on another order. I'm still deciding what 3x3s I should get. People say the current Type Ds are bad now...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2008)

By Christmas:

2x2: sub-10
3x3: constant sub-30...maybe even sub-25
3x3 OH: sub minute definitely possible..now at 1:20ish
3x3 BLD: just be more successful, really...I've got a 1:5 ratio of success right now...I want 3:5
4x4: sub-2??--I don't really do 4x4...at all
5x5: sub-5
7x7: sub-15
Megaminx: sub-4...I don't really do megamix at all either...
Square-1: just do it...I need to get a nice DIY Sq-1...
Magic: sub 2 is possible, probably
Pyraminx: sub-20...haven't touched my pyraminx in 3 months...
Siamese: sub-1(minute, lol)

Puzzles to get:
2x2: Don't really need any...
3x3: New type 'a'
old type 'a' core
(old?) type 'd'
Whatever else...maybe shepherds
4x4: Find my easty...
5x5: Don't need any...fine with my v-5
6x6: Maybe...If somehow I become super rich...
7x7: I thinks one is enough for now 
Megaminx: Mefferts...I now have the 'Chinaminx' and hate it
Sq-1: get a good DIY 
Magic: Buy a new one...friend broke mine 
Pyraminx: Meffert's
Siamese: Fix the one I have...or make good one out of DIY's

Stickers: ehh...might as well...


Total Price:
I'll figure out l8er...


----------



## Odin (Sep 13, 2008)

Sub 20 all the time on 3x3x3


----------



## Escher (Sep 13, 2008)

yay sub 4 on my 2x2  really really easy first layer, sune, and T-perm - 3.79s 
now to learn guimond...


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 13, 2008)

I can average sub25 easily now after 4 months of cubing. Will it be possible for me to average sub20 in 2-3 months?


----------



## Garmon (Sep 13, 2008)

Garmon said:


> 2x2 sub 10 average solid
> 3x3 Sub 30 average (pushing it but oh well)
> pyraminx Sub 20
> Clock sub 15 average
> ...


Good progress so Far!


----------



## Speedcuber023 (Sep 13, 2008)

By 2009...

3x3 Speed: 
Sub 20 Consistently.
Sub 15 Single.
3x3 BLD:
Learn M2
Sub 4 Consistently
2x2:
8 sec average.
Start trying Multi BLD.


----------



## Escher (Sep 13, 2008)

yeah nitrocan, id've thought so. just work on specific things from now on, instead of just mindlessly repeating solves (which is what i did when i was between 25-35). try doing f2l without rotating the cube at all, or one or two y/y'. PLL time attacks are good too are you a 2-looker yet? that can take a good few seconds off your times if not. if you are, maybe you need to practise them more, and speed up recognition. theres still tons to do  good luck. that reminds me... i need to practice.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 13, 2008)

You can say that I'm a 2 looker. I just need 4 more OLL, which I don't think that I'm going to learn for a long time. I guess I need a better cube too. My cube got too old and locks up quite a bit. I just bought some type A and D and made a A&D hybrid (which is very bad right now, I hope it gets well ) and a regular Type A cube.


----------



## Raffael (Sep 18, 2008)

Raffael said:


> 3x3: sub-20 average
> 4x4: sub-1:30 average
> 5x5: sub-4:00 average + get a V-5
> 6x6: get one
> ...



since i've managed to lube my clock, i'll change that point to: sub-13 average. (PB average now is 15.75)


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 18, 2008)

Raffael said:


> Raffael said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3: sub-20 average
> ...



i told you getting fast was easy with a good enough clock.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 20, 2008)

Competition Goals:

2x2: No plans to do anything with it lol.
3x3: Sub 9 single, sub 11 avg (sub 10.5 if the opportunity arises)
4x4: Sub 45 single, sub 55 avg
5x5: Sub 1:25 single, sub 1:35 avg
3x3 BLD: Learn to solve one blindfolded lol. 

With my 3x3-5x5 goals, I can easily do the 3x3 goal, and I could do the 4x4 and 5x5 if I get a little lucky .


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 20, 2008)

Most important goals:

BLD:
Corners average sub-12 second memo, learn R2. Average sub-35 total.
Edges: average sub-40 second memo, practice M2. Average sub-1:30 total. 
Whole cube: average sub-1:30 memo, total sub-3 min.
MultiBLD 2/2

3OH: sub-35 or sub-30 average of 12.

3 speed: sub-20 casually, sub-18 best average.

Not so important: 
Magic: sub-1.5 average
2x2: sub-7 average
sq-1: get better at turning into cube shape, sub-60 seconds average.
Megaminx: sub-5 min single
Pyraminx: get one and work on my method, sub-10 average
4x4: Learn to BLD centers.
Gigaminx: solve it again, perhaps under 50 min. (gelatinbrain)


----------



## MistArts (Sep 20, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Most important goals:
> 
> BLD:
> Corners average sub-12 second memo, learn R2. Average sub-35 total.
> ...



How about beat me in FM?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 20, 2008)

by the dutch nationals on november 15th:

3x3x3: all OLL's and sub-25 average.
4x4x4: get an eastsheen and consistent sub-2
5x5x5: sub 3:45 average
3x3x3-oh: sub-60 average.
3x3x3-fmc: sub-50.
square-1: sub-3 average
megaminx: sub-4 average
siamese: sub-60 average
3x3x3 pll-time-attack: sub-60 single, sub-70 average.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 20, 2008)

MistArts said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Most important goals:
> ...



I can already do that half the time.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 20, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



But I beat you this week. VA08's going to be tough.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 20, 2008)

MistArts said:


> How about beat me in FM?



I can already do that half the time. [/QUOTE]

But I beat you this week. VA08's going to be tough.[/QUOTE]

Really? But I didn't finish my solution. First solution was just silly, that didn't count. I want to work more on it, but I don't feel like it right now...


----------



## MistArts (Sep 20, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > How about beat me in FM?
> ...



But I beat you this week. VA08's going to be tough.[/QUOTE]

Really? But I didn't finish my solution. First solution was just silly, that didn't count. I want to work more on it, but I don't feel like it right now...[/QUOTE]

I didn't finish mine either.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 22, 2008)

TMOY said:


> 2^3: finally get my sub-10 average in competition (in Brussels I was so close  )


Done in Bilbao. Now my new goal is: stop getting stupid +2's all the time 


TMOY said:


> 4^3: sub-1:30 single


Also done (unofficially) in Bilbao. Now aiming for sub-1:20.


----------



## Crickets (Sep 23, 2008)

3x3- learn f2l and get sub 40 avg sub 30 single
4x4-learn parity
siamese-get sub 1:45 avg

that siamese is gunna be hard as **** haha


----------



## Escher (Sep 30, 2008)

i really havent progressed since i made this thread. if anything, ive gotten a little worse. ive come to realise that the key to getting fast times for me is purely psychological. i did a PLL time attack recently, and got 55s, which isnt half bad, and i can execute f2l algs very quickly, and my look ahead is mostly very good... its just putting it all together at a good speed which is my new found problem. oh well.


----------



## Cyber (Oct 23, 2008)

3*3*3 Next goals for cristmas are sub 17sec and OH 3*3*3 sub 1min
No others  Anyway, pretty good progress since I get started...
9weeks for now...


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 23, 2008)

my goals for xmas > 

sub 35 average on 3x3, possibly sub 30. 
sub 3:20 average on 4x4, sub 3 single. 
more than 75% success on 3x3 BLD with average under 8 minutes. 
solve a 5x5 if I ever get my cubes from mtc.


----------



## crabs!!! (Oct 24, 2008)

My goals by new year

Learn the last 6 pll algorithims (hopefully by end of week)
3x3 sub 30 average
4x4 get an easternsheen
5x5 Get a V-cube
OH Sub 1 minute

Modest goals in my opinion


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 24, 2008)

My goal for November 29th is sub15 consistently. Probably not gonna happen.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 24, 2008)

by christmas hopefully i can get a joycube and get sub 15 consistently... not gonna happen either
sub 25 OH... probably
sub 1:20 4*4... idk
sub 3 5*5... not gonna happen
sub 2 magic
sub 45 sq 1
get a joycube, get an edison 4 , and get my cubes back cuz my mom confiscated them


----------



## Ton (Oct 24, 2008)

3x3x3: get 17.20 average
4x4x4: get 1:15 average
5x5x5: get 2:15 average
6x6x6: a solve with no pop in sub 6 min
7x7x7: a solve with no pop in sun 10 min
3x3x3_bf: a sub 6 min

In general beat at least 1 PR per competition, succeeded since may 2007


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Oct 24, 2008)

Learn all my OLLs before Christmas break is over.
Finish learning Old Pochmann.


----------

